# Tri colored parti poodles



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi again everyone,

I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, I did a forum search and couldn't find one. I saw a tri colored parti poodle for the first time and was blown away. What a pretty dog! But are tri colored parti poodles in fact true parti color or did some mixing get involved? Or if not, could there be any risk of unhealthy dogs from short/new lines? Or have they been around forever and I'm just now discovering them? I just want to be knowledgeable about the parti colors and what I should be thinking when I see different kinds. Doing my homework. ^_^


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

They are parti colored Phantoms. If you enter Phantom in as your search term you will find lots of threads about them. It is a well established color and has been around a while. My blue boy Apollo had 2 phantoms and 2 sables in his litter as well as him and a couple of other black/blue puppies.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds very pretty!


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know! I saw this puppy on a website (just looking out of curiosity) and thought he/she was so pretty! I thought if I came across one again (in a shelter or from a reputable breeder) I wanted to know more about it. ^^ I LOVE tri colored animals!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! What a flashy gorgeous colour! In a dream world (to me at least) all coloured poodles could be shown, then maybe some responsible breeders could/would work with colours like this... Alas, thus is not the case so I bet when this little one grows, its conformation will likely be way off in some ways thus in the back of my mind it likely couldn't be "my" perfect poodle .... Good luck in your search!

Rebecca


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree about allowing parti poodles to be shown! 

Sadly, there's a good chance this pup in the picture is from a mill or something similar because it's not on a breeders website. But considering the rarity of parti poodles in Japan and this being the first and only tri color I've seen so far, I don't want to get my hopes up. (u_u)

But it's ok because at the moment I've become so set on rescuing from a shelter I'm willing to let my love of parti poodles go. Who knows? When the time comes a parti poodle might be at the shelter, but I would never hope for that.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Actually there are some successful and intelligent breeders working with both solids and parti colors. They are producing some dogs that will have you drooling over both the color AND the type. The trick is to find them. UKC allows the showing of multicolor poodles and I think the only color specifically banned by them is the merle. If you are really wanting a luscious multicolor start looking in UKC and in the performance rings in AKC, CKC and other registries. There are well bred, health tested, dogs out there and they are getting a bit more common. You may have to wait a while for one in your dream color to show up but hey that holds true for solids also.


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> Actually there are some successful and intelligent breeders working with both solids and parti colors. They are producing some dogs that will have you drooling over both the color AND the type. The trick is to find them. UKC allows the showing of multicolor poodles and I think the only color specifically banned by them is the merle. If you are really wanting a luscious multicolor start looking in UKC and in the performance rings in AKC, CKC and other registries. There are well bred, health tested, dogs out there and they are getting a bit more common. You may have to wait a while for one in your dream color to show up but hey that holds true for solids also.


I don't know if that is happening in Japan though, I hope it is. I'm researching but my limited Japanese makes it tough. I think there should be a Japanese Kennel Club or something like that, I'll try to find it and see wat turns up. Thanks!


----------

